# Nj reciprocity



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 9, 2009)

Im taking a nremt-p now in NC and it meets all the requirments of the nremt-p. I plan on moving to NJ when class is over and take my nremt-p exam then move up there. Wonder if any one has any info about the process for reciprocity in nj. From what Ive gathered about it is that NJ requires more clinicals hours than the nremt-p requires. My class is 630 total hours clinicals. Iv heard that when you apply for a job they will set you up for the additional hours of clinicals you dont have, then once you complete them they will apply your reciprocity for you and give you a 6 month temp card in the mean time while they make sure you have the skills. Anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 9, 2009)

you set up with with hospital.  They put you through the extra hours you need and take care of everything.


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 9, 2009)

Right.  New Jersey's Paramedic programs are all hospital based.  So, you have to find a MICU provider to sponsor you for reciprocity.  The list of programs is here.

They could probably provide you with more information though.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the info! Any other suggestions about NJ and being a paramedic there feel free to let me know!


----------



## medicnick (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> Thank you guys for all the info! Any other suggestions about NJ and being a paramedic there feel free to let me know!



Hello,
I went through the NJ reciprocity process based on a state license from another state and NREMTP.

The process took 18 months... ok well, they lost my paperwork when they moved the state office and that added a few months.

You first need to apply with one of the MICU services. They need to agree to sponsor you and then the ALS coordinator for that service will complete paperwork for you and turn it in to the state. The state will ask you to complete an application that requires you to get your school to document what you did there and your previous paramedic employers will document how many hours you worked as a paramedic.

If all of that is ok then you will have a background check. It is not based on fingerprints just information. If that is ok then they will send you a provisional license that is good for 4-6 months.

In that time you will have some restrictions, such as not being able to RSI but once  you pass probation the ALS coordinator signs you off for the state and they send you a card that is good for a couple years.

If you maintain your NREMTP then you do not need to worry about anything else.

No matter what you have heard, NJ is a different EMS system than just about anywhere else. Even though that is true, I really enjoyed working there and have made great friends. There is a lot of camaraderie that is not common in EMS elsewhere.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## biggee72 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how it'll work out for you since your going through a different route but I need a paramedic to write me a letter of recommendation.  Not to discourage you but jobs are VERY scarce right now.


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 11, 2009)

biggee72 said:


> I'm not sure how it'll work out for you since your going through a different route but I need a paramedic to write me a letter of recommendation.  Not to discourage you but jobs are VERY scarce right now.



I don't doubt that's true - times are tough everywhere.  But MONOC is not only hiring, but offering $2000 signing bonuses for FT medics, according to their website.

I don't know what their working conditions are like at all, though.  Maybe one of the other Jersey people has more of a clue.


----------



## medicnick (Sep 11, 2009)

biggee72 said:


> I'm not sure how it'll work out for you since your going through a different route but I need a paramedic to write me a letter of recommendation.  Not to discourage you but jobs are VERY scarce right now.



You are from Monroe? God's waiting room? You might know me.

;-)
Nick


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2009)

In southern NJ - How much experience do they look for when applying for reciprocity?


----------

